# Game 5 Hornets at Warriors 9:30CST 11/9



## Diable

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *

*at *
*Golden State Warriors*​
I shall write something here later.Cutting and pasting the other gamethread took too much out of me.5-0 would be very sweet,but I think we need to have Peja start shooting better.





4-0
STATS​















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)








TYSON CHANDLER(C)​















PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)


2-3
STATS















Baron Davis(PG) Jason Richardson(SG )








Andris Biedrins(C)















Mickael Pietrus(SF) Troy Murphy(PF)​
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wait didn't we just do this?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

CP3 is averaging 16.0ppg and 10.7apg. Thats second in the league in apg!


----------



## Diable

Geaux Tigers said:


> CP3 is averaging 16.0ppg and 10.7apg. Thats second in the league in apg!


Let's do the math four games 43 assists,18 rebounds,12 turnovers 70 pts..So that's 10.75 assists,4.5 rebounds,3 TOs and 17.5 pts per game...He's not bad


----------



## bruindre

I don't know for sure yet, but I'm sure Dunleavy will start again in the rematch.

Feel free to drop by the Warriors board and discuss the rematch there!


----------



## Despot_Stefan

Could you please spell Peja's name right? It's *Predrag Stojakovic* (actually Stojakovi*ć*, but OK)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Despot_Stefan said:


> Could you please spell Peja's name right? It's *Predrag Stojakovic* (actually Stojakovi*ć*, but OK)


Yeah when he was drafted he stayed Pedrag but its pretty much Peja now. It's listed as his name on NBA.com even.

Welcome to the board stick around...


----------



## supermati

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah when he was drafted he stayed Pedrag but its pretty much Peja now. It's listed as his name on NBA.com even.
> 
> Welcome to the board stick around...


Much like Manu...
I hope this game will be a deja vu, so we still get to travel around the continent with a perfect record :biggrin: .


----------



## girllovesthegame

The Warriors are going to want this one badly. I hope the Hornets will want it more and eventually get it. Hornets have 3 road games coming up. I'm getting nervous.


----------



## supermati

I hate the timezone I'm right now, the game starts 12.30 AM for me... ARGHH.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> I hate the timezone I'm right now, the game starts 12.30 AM for me... ARGHH.


12:30? Where are you?


----------



## Diable

Yeah that doesn't make sense.Game is on at 10:30 on the East coast(should be on TNT instead of another Suns game).Even on Atlantic time that's 11:30 and I don't think there's another timezone unless you're in Greenland.If you're in Bermuda then that's your tough luck,but it probably is 12:30 there


----------



## supermati

girllovesthegame said:


> 12:30? Where are you?


Right now I'm in Argentina, back to the US by the end of November.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Right now I'm in Argentina, back to the US by the end of November.


Well that certainly explains it. Are you going to try to watch some of it?


----------



## supermati

girllovesthegame said:


> Well that certainly explains it. Are you going to try to watch some of it?


Well, I will try to watch it via Gamechannel, or maybe TVU player, don't think I'll go all the way till it ends.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Halftime

Warriors 58
Hornets 57

They are making me nervous!


----------



## Diable

I don't know why they left Pargo in so long in the second quarter.Paul is rolling and Pargo just isn't that good....A lot point guards would be happy to go home with the statline Paul has right now in 18 minutes


----------



## girllovesthegame

At the beginning of the 2nd when Baron was still in the game, Paul should've been in.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

GSW with some serious balanaced scoring this game...


----------



## Diable

They sure aren't shy about shooting the three


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets always play bad in the 3rd. Paul with too many turnovers tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania

9pt lead w/ less than 3mins left, looks like it's getting out of reach...

well, the undefeated streak was good while it lasted. Keep up the great play for the rest of the season.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yao Mania said:


> 9pt lead w/ less than 3mins left, looks like it's getting out of reach...
> 
> well, the undefeated streak was good while it lasted. Keep up the great play for the rest of the season.


Dang Yao Mania! You're giving us the loss already? Still a whole quarter to go. Not looking good but it's not over.


----------



## Yao Mania

oh wait, its only the 3rd Q!!! I'm so used to seeing scores like 86-77 as the final score for Houston games, so I just assumed it was the 4th Q already


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yao Mania said:


> oh wait, its only the 3rd Q!!! I'm so used to seeing scores like 86-77 as the final score for Houston games, so I just assumed it was the 4th Q already


 :clown:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Not looking good. 1 more quarter to go. Hornets down 9. Paul needs to play the entire 4th because I'm willing to bet Baron will.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

9 aint no thang but a flick of the Peja wing...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> 9 aint no thang but a flick of the Peja wing...


Well I sure hope he gets out there and start flickin'. LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Starting the 4th with bench players.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> Starting the 4th with bench players.


No Bass...  

Damn he was getting major PT at the end of the season with the playoffs on the line and now he's in the doghouse...


----------



## Yao Mania

Geaux Tigers said:


> No Bass...
> 
> Damn he was getting major PT at the end of the season with the playoffs on the line and now he's in the doghouse...


Well its got to do w/ the added depth on your team too. And if you guys are winning, why mess with a good thing (in this case the rotation)?

If you guys can guard the perimeter for the rest of this game, I think there's still a chance


----------



## girllovesthegame

Not looking good for Hornets.

5:15 left

Warriors 104
Hornets 95


----------



## Geaux Tigers

On a positive note...CP3 is going in beast mode tonight.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

1 point shy of his career high actually...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ugh! No D late in the game...Monta Ellis and Baron Davis are allowed buckets.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

CP3 has a new career in points tonight...

He had a lot of turnovers which will really take away from his superb stat line...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Is it a new career in turnovers for Paul as well?


----------



## girllovesthegame

2:22 left and Paul just picked up his first foul of the night.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I dunno it only lists positive stats


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tyson should've been in the game just now for that rebound.


----------



## girllovesthegame

3 second violation on the Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Paul with a new career high.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Monta Ellis just fouled out. He had a really good game. 21pts. What the heck did Bobby just foul Baron for? That was silly. It was GS 114, Hornets 111 with 30 seconds left. 

25 seconds left

GS 116
NO 111


----------



## Geaux Tigers

CP3 just lost one of his turnovers?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn...this is going to be closer than it was just a minute ago.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Game over. The run was nice while it lasted. Who would've ever thought the Hornets would've been the last undefeated team of this season?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I've just been elected the Mayor of Frowntown with this loss...


----------



## girllovesthegame

West only had 5 pts in the entire 2nd half?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Baron played well tonight...0 turnovers


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Alright I have to go to bed...long day tomorrow.

Peace out fellow Hornet fans...what a wonderful glorious streak. I'd hate to see us go on a little skid here but we haven't played in the same stadium twice yet and I bet that's taking a toll on the guys.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yes Baron did play well tonight. This was a good game actually. Too bad Hornets had to come up on the losing end though. 

Warriors 121
Hornets 116

Paul with 34pts, 10assists


----------



## Diable

David needs to get more than 10 shots in this game.

Without doing the math too closely I'd guess that Paul is averaging 10.6 assists and right at 21 points per game...Way too many turnovers though,that and all the threes GSW hit were probably the the reason we lost


----------



## girllovesthegame

^^I agree. Definitely needed more from West in the 2nd half. Too many turnovers. Paul didn't really play only 30 minutes did he?


----------



## AK-47

girllovesthegame said:


> Yes Baron did play well tonight. This was a good game actually. Too bad Hornets had to come up on the losing end though.
> 
> Warriors 121
> Hornets 116
> 
> Paul with 34pts, 10assists


Paul did play good tonight, had to lead his team that from the boxscore, didn't help him that much. The only thing that looked bad from the box was the 6 T/O's that paul had. But the other parts of his game were on, tho he didn't get as many rebounds as he usually does.

The davis paul matchup tonight ends with baron having a better game, mostly due to the fact his team won. Davis had 36 points, 9 assists, 3 steals, and 0 turnovers.

No team made it to 5-0 to start the season, and I think there are 5 now with 4-1? 
Who would of thought the jazz and hornets would be up there with the top 5 after the first 5 games.


----------



## Tooeasy

can't win em all, and as you see baron can still be an all star level player when he doesn't settle for jumpers.


----------



## AK-47

girllovesthegame said:


> ^^I agree. Definitely needed more from West in the 2nd half. Too many turnovers. Paul didn't really play only 30 minutes did he?


No, NBA takes a while to update the minutes after every quarter. 5-10 mins usually.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> David needs to get more than 10 shots in this game.
> 
> Without doing the math too closely I'd guess that *Paul is averaging 10.6 assists and right at 21 points per game*...Way too many turnovers though,that and all the threes GSW hit were probably the the reason we lost


You're about right. Wow.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> can't win em all, and as you see baron can still be an all star level player when he doesn't settle for jumpers.


And when he's not lazy, injured or disgruntled. :biggrin: :biggrin: That was a great game. I love watching this team.

Tomorrows game won't be televised.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Paul ended up playing 37 minutes. Baron played 43.


----------



## Diable

I wonder how many treys GSW is going to attempt this year...They had 34 tonight and if we'd kept it closer at the end they'd have probably shot a few more.


----------



## Diable

girllovesthegame said:


> Paul ended up playing 37 minutes. Baron played 43.


We really need a better backup point guard.Pargo just isn't any good when he doesn't hit his shot.First time he was in he missed three shots in about a minute and a half.When they took him out of the game we were down what 8 or 9 points.Scott shouldn't have left him in so long,but you can't start playing Paul 40 minutes a night this early in the season.Especially not when you have another game tomorrow.

Of course judging by Speedy's deal a good backup point costs you 6.5 million per year...Bobby Jackson's deal is pretty bad too.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> We really need a better backup point guard.Pargo just isn't any good when he doesn't hit his shot.First time he was in he missed three shots in about a minute and a half.When they took him out of the game we were down what 8 or 9 points.*Scott shouldn't have left him in so long,but you can't start playing Paul 40 minutes a night this early in the season*.Especially not when you have another game tomorrow.


I agree. At first I kept saying when BD was in the game, Paul needed to be in the game but of course GS doesn't have a game tomorrow, Hornets do.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Dang. I thought Paul was bad with 6t/o's tonight. Nash had 10.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn did anyone see the reverse alley oop for Mason! I had to get out of bed and come post about it!


----------



## Diable

I think that Paul would have taken over the lead in assists if he'd had about three more.Of course you're pretty good when you have nine or ten and your average goes down.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Damn did anyone see the reverse alley oop for Mason! I had to get out of bed and come post about it!


Yes, that was funky! We haven't been seeing much of that from Mason yet this season.


----------



## PFortyy

warriors win hornets won one and warriors won one....we will see who wins the next one! good game. baron davis is the bomb


----------



## Diable

Baron is a flake and it don't matter whether or not he can play ball he's still a flake.


----------



## supermati

Well, Dang! but hey, we're still looking good.
What a high scoring game...
I wonder if Chris will end his season with a double digit assist average :raised_ey .


----------

